# Steel, Magick and Faith: Book 1 of The Remus Rothwyn Chronicles - Free



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey guys

I have just written a new ebook in the fantasy genre- with a mythologic twist. It is called Steel, Magick and Faith: Book 1 of the Remus Rothwyn Chronicles. I hope you enjoy it.

The link is: http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M



Here is a brief summary:

The story begins in a world that has been inhabited by ancient spirits and creatures known as Feykind for eons. Humanity is a recent arrival in the world, and the mindsets of Fey are alien and unfathomable to humans, and vice versa. On top of the conflict between humans and feykind, there are competing religions and technological cults that vie for the hearts and minds of humanity, each offering hope and protection from the dangers of the world. The main character is Remus, a woodcutter and sage, and the themes dealt with include the consequences of power and the nature of belief systems. His main comrade in arms is Elaina, a capricious and kind-hearted Touched. The 'Touched' are the few humans born with the gift, or curse, of magickal ability.

If you have any questions, I will be back in a week to answer them.

Thanks for your attention

T.P. Grish


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

T.P. -----------------------

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> T.P. -----------------------
> 
> Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the welcome, it has been a long journey for my book. My book is free until tonight, for anyone who is interested in a new fantasy novel.
http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey all, my novel is now selling at 2.99. It is a full-fledged new fantasy series, and I am in the middle of the next one. There are a lot of interesting plot point potential with the factions, groups and species in the world of Glenryth (the setting of the series).

I have made a new description that provides insight into the experience the book provides, and has details about where you can discuss the book on social media. The book has been added to Goodreads as well.

Word Length: ~ 45 000

Twitter: twitter.com/TPGrish
Facebook: facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/16108557-steel-magick-and-faith

Of course to purchase, go here: www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M 
or click on my signature book icon. Good reading.

AN ANCIENT WORLD FILLED WITH SECRETS-

Glenryth is a world of ancient rules, and savage spirits slumbering in seclusion. From the jungles of the North, to the rocky plains of Corsen, there is a heavy stillness. A quiet violence. For hidden in nooks, watching within veritable evergreens; lie spirits, beasts, forces elemental, vicious, hideous, beautiful. There was balance, harsh and violent like the noxious air in a swamp. But balance, nonetheless. Then somewhere in the fickle mists of creation came humanity, clawing and afraid, grasping and ambitious.

Now, Technological cults and Monotheistic religions are worshipped, any suspicion of pagan or Fey magickal taint is reviled. Prophets spread far and wide, offering hope and comfort to the beleaguered masses. Mankind is not totally separate from the energies that suffuse Glenryth, as an unfortunate few are born as Touched. The more fortunate of the Touched will never discover that they are so.

CHARACTERS THRUST INTO A WORLD OF INTRIGUE, DANGER AND SIMMERING CONFLICT-

When local dwarves put a curse upon the town of High Peaks, Remus, the aloof and irritable woodcutter and sage must try and ebb the tide of xenophobic anger that could engulf himself and any other folk that are labelled outcasts. But when a caravan of technocrat pilgrims fails to arrive, and the body of a local child is found in the woodlands, Remus, along with the capricious Touched Elaina, must try to understand the nature of morality in a world of different perspectives and fierce conflict. Moreover, they must try and prevent an all-out war between the forces of Fey and Mankind, that could send the region spiraling into chaos and destruction.

FIERCE COMBAT AWAITS-

'Alerted by Elaina's yelp of surprise, Remus swung around in time to see a huge bear-like creature charge at them, growling deafeningly. The creature was huge, fur light brown streaked with a dull blue. Around its face were three plates of natural chitin, one on its forehead, and two on its cheeks, flexing around its massive jaw. Remus swung his hand-axe just in time to deflect a savage bite, smashing against the monster's large teeth. The Feybeast had gotten close enough that Remus could smell the fetid breath of its salivating jaw and see its yellowing fangs. Elaina slammed the end of her quarterstaff on the monster's back.

The monster charged at Remus and lunged with a thick paw, with the lanky man barely leaping out of the way.. He chopped his hand axe into the beast's thick neck, just behind the forehead plate. It was a devastating blow, but the hardy animal continued its rampage. Elaina focused her powers, condensing and cooling the moisture in the air. Flakes of ice and whirling fog began to form, hovering above her outstretched right arm. A shard of pure, magickally hardened ice formed, hovering above her hand. She willed it forward with tremendous momentum, impaling the side of the creature's belly and fragmenting'.

'The dwarves were a blur, torchlight briefly illuminating bestial snarls on their faces as they rushed the humans from of the darkness of the forest. The creatures would rush, impossibly fast, towards the men and women, only to be deflected or parried by a weapon. They would scurry forward into the foliage on the other side of the road, with a few jumping back to cover or seemingly disappearing into the darkness. Tense moments later, they would launch another strike, the beleaguered humans beset on both sides by sporadic terror. One man lay dead, caked in blood'.


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

There are a lot of fantasy novels out there, I know. But I am confident that this is an interesting premise, it has been edited a lot, and I am about halfway through the sequel: The Shard of Palrinah. Give it a go for 2.99.

My book has been listed on the Indielist, a site featuring new indie books: http://theindielist.weebly.com/fantasy.html

Look out at respected review blog site http://lauriethoughts-reviews.blogspot.com.au/ on January 20th, when Steel, Magick and Faith will be spotlighted!

As always, my book can be found here: http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Steel, Magick and Faith, a new fantasy novel with dark themes centering around belief systems and individual power, is still available for 2.99. The sequel, The Shard of Palrinah, is half done and will escalate events from the first. Click on the pic or sig to go to the purchase site.



My book has gotten 3/5 on Goodreads! Not too bad: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/16108557-steel-magick-and-faith

My book has been featured by Compass eBooks, here!: http://compassebooks.blogspot.com.au/

My book has been listed on the Indielist, a site featuring new indie books: http://theindielist.weebly.com/fantasy.html

Look out for my book in a couple of months, when it will be spotlighted and reviewed on several blogs (more information on that later).

Whatever your decision regarding reading choices these holidays, good reading!


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

You can see info about updates on my author page and amazon book page

And I have included an extract of my second novel, that I am currently writing, here: http://fictionandelectronics.blogspot.com.au/2012/11/extract-from-shard-of-palrinah-second.html

Please look at the free samples and see if it is interesting to you. Feedback/Criticism welcome.

EDIT: This novel has received a boost in paid sales since the free promo of my other short story, Maldives Malady. Try Steel, Magick and Faith today!

In the ancient and wild world of Glenryth, Fey creatures and a nascent humanity have come into conflict, the motives of each other mutually unfathomable and alien.

Technological cults and Monotheistic religions are worshipped, any suspicion of pagan or Fey magickal taint is reviled. Prophets spread far and wide, offering hope and comfort to the beleaguered masses. Mankind is not totally separate from the energies that suffuse Glenryth, as an unfortunate few are born as Touched.

When local dwarves put a curse upon the town of High Peaks, Remus, the aloof and irritable woodcutter and sage, must try and ebb the tide of xenophobic anger that could engulf himself and any other folk that are labelled as outcasts. But when a caravan of technocrat pilgrims fails to arrive, and the body of a local child is found in the woodlands, Remus, along with the capricious Touched Elaina, must try to understand the nature of morality in a world cloaked in suspicion and fear, and, ultimately, to prevent a brewing war that could send the region spiraling into chaos and destruction.

Please check out my author page here: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Steel, Magick and Faith, my dark fantasy, is still 2.99 and available. Like character and faction-driven plots in an intriguing fantasy setting with conflict, both of battles and of wit?

Click the first pic in the signature.

Also, to get free extracts from the second, upcoming book, and some combat scenes from Steel, Magick and Faith, go to:
http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

My author page also has free information, and is a central hub for all links for my books!


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

*

My dark fantasy novel Steel, Magick and Faith is on sale for 99c these holidays, it would make great holiday escapism if you're in the mood for a deeper than usual fantasy.

Some extracts:

'There was balance, harsh and violent like the noxious air in a swamp. But balance, nonetheless. Then somewhere in the fickle mists of creation came humanity, clawing and afraid, grasping and ambitious. Enveloped in a dangerous world, these creatures lived as scavengers; afraid of the greater things of the world. They were beset by disease, lack of claws or fangs, and the lack of habitat to call their own. Lefeyhdie had not provided any particular prey or plant for them to eat. These fleshy, naked beings were doomed to die of attrition. Curiously, these beings never stopped Doing, or Thinking. Breeding to strengthen their numbers. Sharpening rocks, shaping wood, gathering leaves and sticks for clothing and shelter. Eventually they had settlements of great number, crude but effective tools of war. Ancient forces began to pay attention to the growing incursion, plaguing them, slaying stragglers at night. But still the humans held on to the edge of the precipice, knuckles white with effort'.

'Bah, he still saw the same stupidity. The image of the hanged man in the farming community of Yondern flashed through his mind. Now there was a war brewing between the Steelwielders and some foreign religion. More mindless loss over beliefs and mythology. But.. he could not deny the noble features in his companions. Although Perfidian was too blithe and Elaina too didactic, they had risked their life to do what was right. He did owe them his life. He could not deny the nobility he saw in many different people, bits and pieces of nobility that shined through under pressure. The guards who risked their lives to protect the villagers, Markham who flew at the dangerous dwarf, swords flashing; even an Eruthian merchant who stopped in his journey to share tales with complete strangers'

http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

More previews:

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/p/free-extracts-previews-and-goodies.html

Happy Holiday reading and eating!*


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations on your new book!   I wish you a million book sales now!


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks Sean!

If anyone wants more information about my (primarily fantasy) books, feel free to go to the amazon pages in my signature, or to my author page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

My author page has social media contact details if you have questions or comments, so feel free to read the free previews, and to leave your opinions and questions / suggestions!



I got some good reviews, check it out to see if the novel is the thing for you:

Customer Reviews:

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M
Avg. Review Score: 4.5/5 - Praising enjoyable story, realistic, deep characters and interactions

Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/16108557-steel-magick-and-faith
Avg. Review Score: 3.3/5 - Praise of complex, interesting characters, villains and heroes, and dialogue


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

*

Some reviews have come in about the book, here are extracts:*

'*The characters were honourable, vindictive, evil, mysterious, stubborn, magical, everything that heroes and villains should be'

'If you're a fantasy fan and enjoy a touch of realism in your stories then you will enjoy this book'

' Most situations in the book had a feel of realism in regards to how people really interact with one another'*

To read the full reviews, and to see the description and sample, go here:
*http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M/*

For all information about the book, its media appearances, social media links, and free *PREVIEWS*, go here: 
*http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/*

Once again, some extracts:

'There was balance, harsh and violent like the noxious air in a swamp. But balance, nonetheless. Then somewhere in the fickle mists of creation came humanity, clawing and afraid, grasping and ambitious. Enveloped in a dangerous world, these creatures lived as scavengers; afraid of the greater things of the world. They were beset by disease, lack of claws or fangs, and the lack of habitat to call their own. Lefeyhdie had not provided any particular prey or plant for them to eat. These fleshy, naked beings were doomed to die of attrition. Curiously, these beings never stopped Doing, or Thinking. Breeding to strengthen their numbers. Sharpening rocks, shaping wood, gathering leaves and sticks for clothing and shelter. Eventually they had settlements of great number, crude but effective tools of war. Ancient forces began to pay attention to the growing incursion, plaguing them, slaying stragglers at night. But still the humans held on to the edge of the precipice, knuckles white with effort'.

'Bah, he still saw the same stupidity. The image of the hanged man in the farming community of Yondern flashed through his mind. Now there was a war brewing between the Steelwielders and some foreign religion. More mindless loss over beliefs and mythology. But.. he could not deny the noble features in his companions. Although Perfidian was too blithe and Elaina too didactic, they had risked their life to do what was right. He did owe them his life. He could not deny the nobility he saw in many different people, bits and pieces of nobility that shined through under pressure. The guards who risked their lives to protect the villagers, Markham who flew at the dangerous dwarf, swords flashing; even an Eruthian merchant who stopped in his journey to share tales with complete strangers'

*If you have a fantasy / ebook blog and wish to review it honestly in exchange for a free copy, let me know.*


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Please try out my dark fantasy novel, Steel, Magick and Faith. It is full-length, and *only 99c for the holidays!* It is a fantasy epic about a medieval world where mythology and Fey creatures exist, as well as human technocratic and religious cults.

Here are some review extracts (I will provide links to the full reviews):

-'Steel, Magick and Faith is written in such a way that it is reminiscent of Lord of the Rings'

-'I had to look up the meanings of some of the words. I personally really enjoy when I am challenged like that, and loved it. Smiley I'm looking forward to reading the next book to see what the next set of adventures will bring!'

-'The story line was good, the characters were honorable, vindictive, evil, mysterious, stubborn, magical, everything that heroes and villains should be'

-'If you're a fantasy fan and enjoy a touch of realism in your stories then you will enjoy this book'

*
http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/16108557-steel-magick-and-faith*

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Please try out my dark fantasy novel, Steel, Magick and Faith. It is full-length, and *only 99c for the holidays!* It is a fantasy epic about a medieval world where mythology and Fey creatures exist, as well as human technocratic and religious cults.* It is also being given away on Goodreads!*

Here are some* review* extracts (I will provide links to the full reviews):

*-'Steel, Magick and Faith is written in such a way that it is reminiscent of Lord of the Rings'

-'I had to look up the meanings of some of the words. I personally really enjoy when I am challenged like that, and loved it. Smiley I'm looking forward to reading the next book to see what the next set of adventures will bring!'

-'The story line was good, the characters were honorable, vindictive, evil, mysterious, stubborn, magical, everything that heroes and villains should be'

-'If you're a fantasy fan and enjoy a touch of realism in your stories then you will enjoy this book'*

*
http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/16108557-steel-magick-and-faith* *(GIVEAWAY ONGOING)*

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Looking for some New Years holiday escapism! Try the well-rated dark fantasy novel, Steel, Magick and Faith. Only 99c for the holidays. Check out my Author Interview! http://bloghopforbooks.blogspot.com.au/2012/12/author-interview-tp-grish.html

In the ancient and wild world of Glenryth, Fey creatures and a nascent humanity have come into conflict, the motives of each other mutually unfathomable and alien.

Technological cults and Monotheistic religions are worshipped, any suspicion of pagan or Fey magickal taint is reviled. Prophets spread far and wide, offering hope and comfort to the beleaguered masses. Mankind is not totally separate from the energies that suffuse Glenryth, as an unfortunate few are born as Touched.

When local dwarves put a curse upon the town of High Peaks, Remus, the aloof and irritable woodcutter and sage, must try and ebb the tide of xenophobic anger that could engulf himself and any other folk that are labelled as outcasts. But when a caravan of technocrat pilgrims fails to arrive, and the body of a local child is found in the woodlands, Remus, along with the capricious Touched Elaina, must try to understand the nature of morality in a world cloaked in suspicion and fear, and, ultimately, to prevent a brewing war that could send the region spiraling into chaos and destruction.

Extracts:

'Then somewhere in the fickle mists of creation came humanity, clawing and afraid, grasping and ambitious. Enveloped in a dangerous world, these creatures lived as scavengers; afraid of the greater things of the world. They were beset by disease, lack of claws or fangs, and the lack of habitat to call their own. These fleshy, naked beings were doomed to die of attrition... Ancient forces began to pay attention to the growing incursion, plaguing them, slaying stragglers at night. But still the humans held on to the edge of the precipice, knuckles white with effort'

'Around its face were three plates of natural chitin, one on its forehead, and two on its cheeks, flexing around its massive jaw. Remus swung his hand-axe just in time to deflect a savage bite, smashing against the monster's large teeth. The Feybeast had gotten close enough that Remus could smell the fetid breath of its salivating jaw and see its yellowing fangs'

'He could not deny the nobility he saw in many different people, bits and pieces of nobility that shined through under pressure. The guards who risked their lives to protect the villagers, Markham who flew at the dangerous dwarf, swords flashing; even an Eruthian merchant who stopped in his journey to share tales with complete strangers'

*
http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/16108557-steel-magick-and-faith* *(GIVEAWAY ONGOING)*

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/ (For all info and SOCIAL MEDIA CONTACTS/FEEDBACK)

Have a great new year!!!


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Please try out my dark fantasy novel, Steel, Magick and Faith. It is full-length, and *ONLY 2.99!* It is a fantasy epic about a medieval world where mythology and Fey creatures exist, as well as human technocratic and religious cults.* It is also being given away on Goodreads!*

Here are some* review* extracts (I will provide links to the full reviews):

*-'Steel, Magick and Faith is written in such a way that it is reminiscent of Lord of the Rings'

-'I had to look up the meanings of some of the words. I personally really enjoy when I am challenged like that, and loved it. Smiley I'm looking forward to reading the next book to see what the next set of adventures will bring!'

-'The story line was good, the characters were honorable, vindictive, evil, mysterious, stubborn, magical, everything that heroes and villains should be'

-'If you're a fantasy fan and enjoy a touch of realism in your stories then you will enjoy this book'*

*
http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/16108557-steel-magick-and-faith* *(GIVEAWAY ONGOING)*

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

CHECK OUT MY AUTHOR INTERVIEW AT: http://bloghopforbooks.blogspot.com.au/2012/12/author-interview-tp-grish.html


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Please try out my dark fantasy novel, Steel, Magick and Faith. It is full-length, and *ONLY 2.99!* It is a fantasy epic about a medieval world where mythology and Fey creatures exist, as well as human technocratic and religious cults.* It is also being given away on Goodreads!*

Here are some* review* extracts (I will provide links to the full reviews):

*-'Steel, Magick and Faith is written in such a way that it is reminiscent of Lord of the Rings'

-'I had to look up the meanings of some of the words. I personally really enjoy when I am challenged like that, and loved it. Smiley I'm looking forward to reading the next book to see what the next set of adventures will bring!'

-'The story line was good, the characters were honorable, vindictive, evil, mysterious, stubborn, magical, everything that heroes and villains should be'

-'If you're a fantasy fan and enjoy a touch of realism in your stories then you will enjoy this book'*

*
http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/16108557-steel-magick-and-faith* *(GIVEAWAY ONGOING)*

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

CHECK OUT MY AUTHOR INTERVIEW AT: http://bloghopforbooks.blogspot.com.au/2012/12/author-interview-tp-grish.html


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

It's been a busy coupla days for *Steel, Magick and Faith!
*
My giveaway on Goodreads ended, and the book has been promoted on the awesome* Laurie's Paranormal Thoughts and Reviews*, and *Brandy Nacole's Blog*: http://lauriethoughts-reviews.blogspot.com.au/2013/01/steel-magick-and-faith-book-1-of-remus.html, 
and

http://www.brandynacole.blogspot.com.au/

Brandy gave it 4/5!

The book link, ebook and paper, is here: http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

In honour of these promotions, I am selling the book for *50% off at Smashwords*, that is a reduction from *$2.99* to *$1.50!* The offer lasts until January the 25th!

Just enter the coupon code upon purchasing it: *BQ65T*
The Smashwords link is: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275856

You may like some of my short stories available for 99c, viewable at either: http://www.amazon.com/author/tpgrish or https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/gritani

Thanks!


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

The Remus Rothwyn Chronicles is a dark fantasy series with magick and fantastical elements, but with a focus on realism and morally grey characters and factions. The world has its own unique mix of tech steampunk and dark mythological elements, all blended into an epic fantasy tale with classically inspired battle scenes.

Extracts:

'Then somewhere in the fickle mists of creation came humanity, clawing and afraid, grasping and ambitious. Enveloped in a dangerous world, these creatures lived as scavengers; afraid of the greater things of the world. They were beset by disease, lack of claws or fangs, and the lack of habitat to call their own. These fleshy, naked beings were doomed to die of attrition... Ancient forces began to pay attention to the growing incursion, plaguing them, slaying stragglers at night. But still the humans held on to the edge of the precipice, knuckles white with effort'

'Around its face were three plates of natural chitin, one on its forehead, and two on its cheeks, flexing around its massive jaw. Remus swung his hand-axe just in time to deflect a savage bite, smashing against the monster's large teeth. The Feybeast had gotten close enough that Remus could smell the fetid breath of its salivating jaw and see its yellowing fangs'

'He could not deny the nobility he saw in many different people, bits and pieces of nobility that shined through under pressure. The guards who risked their lives to protect the villagers, Markham who flew at the dangerous dwarf, swords flashing; even an Eruthian merchant who stopped in his journey to share tales with complete strangers'

Reviews-

-'Steel, Magick and Faith is written in such a way that it is reminiscent of Lord of the Rings'

-'I had to look up the meanings of some of the words. I personally really enjoy when I am challenged like that, and loved it. Smiley I'm looking forward to reading the next book to see what the next set of adventures will bring!'

-'The story line was good, the characters were honorable, vindictive, evil, mysterious, stubborn, magical, everything that heroes and villains should be'

-'If you're a fantasy fan and enjoy a touch of realism in your stories then you will enjoy this book'

-'Anyone who likes a good tale similar to that of Lord of the Rings will love this tale full of steel, magick, and faith', 'I know there is more to come in the world that TP Grish has created and I for one am looking forward to seeing what happens next'

Amazon Ebook / Paperback purchase page: http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

iTunes purchase page: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/steel-magick-and-faith/id595743785?mt=11

Goodreads page: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/16108557-steel-magick-and-faith

Books of T.P. Grish Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

The Remus Rothwyn Chronicles is a dark fantasy series with magick and fantastical elements, but with a focus on realism and morally grey characters and factions. The world has its own unique mix of tech steampunk and dark mythological elements, all blended into an epic fantasy tale with classically inspired battle scenes.

Extracts:

'Then somewhere in the fickle mists of creation came humanity, clawing and afraid, grasping and ambitious. Enveloped in a dangerous world, these creatures lived as scavengers; afraid of the greater things of the world. They were beset by disease, lack of claws or fangs, and the lack of habitat to call their own. These fleshy, naked beings were doomed to die of attrition... Ancient forces began to pay attention to the growing incursion, plaguing them, slaying stragglers at night. But still the humans held on to the edge of the precipice, knuckles white with effort'

'Around its face were three plates of natural chitin, one on its forehead, and two on its cheeks, flexing around its massive jaw. Remus swung his hand-axe just in time to deflect a savage bite, smashing against the monster's large teeth. The Feybeast had gotten close enough that Remus could smell the fetid breath of its salivating jaw and see its yellowing fangs'

'He could not deny the nobility he saw in many different people, bits and pieces of nobility that shined through under pressure. The guards who risked their lives to protect the villagers, Markham who flew at the dangerous dwarf, swords flashing; even an Eruthian merchant who stopped in his journey to share tales with complete strangers'

Reviews-

-'Steel, Magick and Faith is written in such a way that it is reminiscent of Lord of the Rings'

-'I had to look up the meanings of some of the words. I personally really enjoy when I am challenged like that, and loved it. Smiley I'm looking forward to reading the next book to see what the next set of adventures will bring!'

-'The story line was good, the characters were honorable, vindictive, evil, mysterious, stubborn, magical, everything that heroes and villains should be'

-'If you're a fantasy fan and enjoy a touch of realism in your stories then you will enjoy this book'

-'Anyone who likes a good tale similar to that of Lord of the Rings will love this tale full of steel, magick, and faith', 'I know there is more to come in the world that TP Grish has created and I for one am looking forward to seeing what happens next'

Amazon Ebook / Paperback purchase page: http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

iTunes purchase page: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/steel-magick-and-faith/id595743785?mt=11

Kobo Page: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Steel-Magick-Faith-Book-The/book-XD5KWgXa6k-7LU43PsAqwA/page1.html?s=DmaEnvHw50KxUMsEWCATrQ&r=1

Books of T.P. Grish Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

PLEASE CHECK OUT THE FREE PROMOTION ON KINDLE I AM HAVING FOR MY OTHER BOOK 'BETRAYED', just click on the icon in my signature. It is free until sunday. If you like the writing, maybe Steel, Magick and Faith will be up your alley!


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

The Remus Rothwyn Chronicles is a dark fantasy series with magick and fantastical elements, but with a focus on realism and morally grey characters and factions. The world has its own unique mix of tech steampunk and dark mythological elements, all blended into an epic fantasy tale with classically inspired battle scenes.

Extracts:

'Then somewhere in the fickle mists of creation came humanity, clawing and afraid, grasping and ambitious. Enveloped in a dangerous world, these creatures lived as scavengers; afraid of the greater things of the world. They were beset by disease, lack of claws or fangs, and the lack of habitat to call their own. These fleshy, naked beings were doomed to die of attrition... Ancient forces began to pay attention to the growing incursion, plaguing them, slaying stragglers at night. But still the humans held on to the edge of the precipice, knuckles white with effort'

'Around its face were three plates of natural chitin, one on its forehead, and two on its cheeks, flexing around its massive jaw. Remus swung his hand-axe just in time to deflect a savage bite, smashing against the monster's large teeth. The Feybeast had gotten close enough that Remus could smell the fetid breath of its salivating jaw and see its yellowing fangs'

'He could not deny the nobility he saw in many different people, bits and pieces of nobility that shined through under pressure. The guards who risked their lives to protect the villagers, Markham who flew at the dangerous dwarf, swords flashing; even an Eruthian merchant who stopped in his journey to share tales with complete strangers'

Reviews-

-'Steel, Magick and Faith is written in such a way that it is reminiscent of Lord of the Rings'

-'I had to look up the meanings of some of the words. I personally really enjoy when I am challenged like that, and loved it. Smiley I'm looking forward to reading the next book to see what the next set of adventures will bring!'

-'The story line was good, the characters were honorable, vindictive, evil, mysterious, stubborn, magical, everything that heroes and villains should be'

-'If you're a fantasy fan and enjoy a touch of realism in your stories then you will enjoy this book'

-'Anyone who likes a good tale similar to that of Lord of the Rings will love this tale full of steel, magick, and faith', 'I know there is more to come in the world that TP Grish has created and I for one am looking forward to seeing what happens next'

Amazon Ebook / Paperback purchase page: http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

iTunes purchase page: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/steel-magick-and-faith/id595743785?mt=11

Kobo Page: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Steel-Magick-Faith-Book-The/book-XD5KWgXa6k-7LU43PsAqwA/page1.html?s=DmaEnvHw50KxUMsEWCATrQ&r=1

Barnes and Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/steel-magick-and-faith-tp-grish/1114304487

Books of T.P. Grish Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

To discuss the books of T.P. Grish, join the growing community at: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

We've gone from 32 members to 73 members in a couple of weeks. Still small numbers, but its improving. I think you might find a book you like.


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Steel, Magick and Faith is featured on thecheapebook.com! Hosted by authors on the cheap!

http://thecheapebook.com/live/steel-magick-and-faith-t-p-grish/

Please check it out.

Also, Steel, Magick and Faith is marked down from $2.99, to $0.99c, for a week, till March 7th.

The discount applies on Smashwords, just buy the book using the code: HN64J. Buy it from: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275856

*It's 99c for a full-length novel, normally 2.99*, download it from Smashwords today!

Just want to be informed about new books, and sales on existing books, please sign up to my discreet mailing list:

https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

The Remus Rothwyn Chronicles is a dark fantasy series with magick and fantastical elements, but with a focus on realism and morally grey characters and factions. The world has its own unique mix of tech steampunk and dark mythological elements, all blended into an epic fantasy tale with classically inspired battle scenes.

Get it from one of the links below: 

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/steel-magick-and-faith-tp-grish/1114304487

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275856

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/steel-magick-and-faith/id595743785?mt=11

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Steel-Magick-Faith-Book-The/book-XD5KWgXa6k-7LU43PsAqwA/page1.html

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000275856/Grish-T.-P.-Steel-Magick-and-Faith-Book-1-of-The-Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles/1.html

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

The Remus Rothwyn Chronicles is a dark fantasy series with magick and fantastical elements, but with a focus on realism and morally grey characters and factions. The world has its own unique mix of tech steampunk and dark mythological elements, all blended into an epic fantasy tale with classically inspired battle scenes.

Get it from one of the links below: Smiley

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/steel-magick-and-faith-tp-grish/1114304487

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275856

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/steel-magick-and-faith/id595743785?mt=11

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Steel-Magick-Faith-Book-The/book-XD5KWgXa6k-7LU43PsAqwA/page1.html

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000275856/Grish-T.-P.-Steel-Magick-and-Faith-Book-1-of-The-Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles/1.html

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

The Remus Rothwyn Chronicles is a dark fantasy series with magick and fantastical elements, but with a focus on realism and morally grey characters and factions. The world has its own unique mix of tech steampunk and dark mythological elements, all blended into an epic fantasy tale with classically inspired battle scenes.

Get it from one of the links below: Smiley

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/steel-magick-and-faith-tp-grish/1114304487

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275856

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/steel-magick-and-faith/id595743785?mt=11

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Steel-Magick-Faith-Book-The/book-XD5KWgXa6k-7LU43PsAqwA/page1.html

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000275856/Grish-T.-P.-Steel-Magick-and-Faith-Book-1-of-The-Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles/1.html

'There was balance, harsh and violent like the noxious air in a swamp. But balance, nonetheless. Then somewhere in the fickle mists of creation came humanity, clawing and afraid, grasping and ambitious. Enveloped in a dangerous world, these creatures lived as scavengers; afraid of the greater things of the world. They were beset by disease, lack of claws or fangs, and the lack of habitat to call their own. Lefeyhdie had not provided any particular prey or plant for them to eat. These fleshy, naked beings were doomed to die of attrition. Curiously, these beings never stopped Doing, or Thinking. Breeding to strengthen their numbers. Sharpening rocks, shaping wood, gathering leaves and sticks for clothing and shelter. Eventually they had settlements of great number, crude but effective tools of war. Ancient forces began to pay attention to the growing incursion, plaguing them, slaying stragglers at night. But still the humans held on to the edge of the precipice, knuckles white with effort'.

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Remus and Elaina live a stable life in High Peaks, although they are subjected to constant ostracization because they were different: Remus for his choices, and Elaina for the powers she did not choose to be born with.

The dwarves of the region, bizarre, dark and seemingly malevolent Fey, are furious that the humans are spreading so fast, taking over the land and violating the ancient pacts. Attacks on pilgrims, and curses, are the result.

When an escaped horror results in the death of a young townsboy, war between the humans of High Peaks, backed by righteous fury and angry ignorance, and the dwarves, seem nigh. The Church of St. Lusian, the dominant faction in the town, organizes the war and bolsters the human's resolve. The dwarves are rearing for a long-coming fight, and are willing to bring their raw power to bear, and perhaps to call darker Fey allies to the cause.

Remus, Elaina, and a traveling bard, Perfidian, are all too aware of the massive devastation a war between Man and Fey could cause, and seek to stop the escalation of a war that could devastate the region.

The book is available here:

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/steel-magick-and-faith-tp-grish/1114304487

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275856

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/steel-magick-and-faith/id595743785?mt=11

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Steel-Magick-Faith-Book-The/book-XD5KWgXa6k-7LU43PsAqwA/page1.html

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000275856/Grish-T.-P.-Steel-Magick-and-Faith-Book-1-of-The-Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles/1.html

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish

*Summary of the soon to be released sequel, The Shard of Palrinah!:*

The upcoming novel, The Shard of Palrinah, features a war between the Steelwielder technocratic cult, and the dedicated Temple of Palrinah (or Paragonites).

The Steelwielders are an organisation that advocates Man utilising technology to conquer nature,and for the supposed good of all. They have buildings and headquarters in many cities, towns and villages, with high-quality steel armour and weapons, as well as exotic armaments, such as the arquebus gun, explosives and the mechanical War Suit.

The Paragonites idolize Paragons from the past, and, according to discipes, the values they espoused such as Honour, Courage, and Discipline. They have fewer, but more disciplined, adherents, many isolated monasteries from which they can stockpile, retreat, launch attacks or formulate plans. Paragonites have well-trained, skillful warriors such as the ninja-like Henshuu warriors, and archers that can fire two arrows at once- as well as utilizing the bizarre yet effective atlatl weapons.

The war is just as much a political and economic one as much as military, and many innocent border settlements may be at risk. Additionally, high-level agents in both factions seem to be searching for something else, perhaps something that could exacerbate the damage caused by the brewing war. Will Remus, Perfidian and Elaina be able to figure out what it is, before the region pays the price?


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Remus and Elaina live a stable life in High Peaks, although they are subjected to constant ostracization because they were different: Remus for his choices, and Elaina for the powers she did not choose to be born with.

The dwarves of the region, bizarre, dark and seemingly malevolent Fey, are furious that the humans are spreading so fast, taking over the land and violating the ancient pacts. Attacks on pilgrims, and curses, are the result.

When an escaped horror results in the death of a young townsboy, war between the humans of High Peaks, backed by righteous fury and angry ignorance, and the dwarves, seem nigh. The Church of St. Lusian, the dominant faction in the town, organizes the war and bolsters the human's resolve. The dwarves are rearing for a long-coming fight, and are willing to bring their raw power to bear, and perhaps to call darker Fey allies to the cause.

Remus, Elaina, and a traveling bard, Perfidian, are all too aware of the massive devastation a war between Man and Fey could cause, and seek to stop the escalation of a war that could devastate the region.

The book is available here:

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/steel-magick-and-faith-tp-grish/1114304487

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275856

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/steel-magick-and-faith/id595743785?mt=11

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Steel-Magick-Faith-Book-The/book-XD5KWgXa6k-7LU43PsAqwA/page1.html

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000275856/Grish-T.-P.-Steel-Magick-and-Faith-Book-1-of-The-Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles/1.html

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish

Summary of the soon to be released sequel, The Shard of Palrinah!:

The upcoming novel, The Shard of Palrinah, features a war between the Steelwielder technocratic cult, and the dedicated Temple of Palrinah (or Paragonites).

The Steelwielders are an organisation that advocates Man utilising technology to conquer nature,and for the supposed good of all. They have buildings and headquarters in many cities, towns and villages, with high-quality steel armour and weapons, as well as exotic armaments, such as the arquebus gun, explosives and the mechanical War Suit.

The Paragonites idolize Paragons from the past, and, according to discipes, the values they espoused such as Honour, Courage, and Discipline. They have fewer, but more disciplined, adherents, many isolated monasteries from which they can stockpile, retreat, launch attacks or formulate plans. Paragonites have well-trained, skillful warriors such as the ninja-like Henshuu warriors, and archers that can fire two arrows at once- as well as utilizing the bizarre yet effective atlatl weapons.

The war is just as much a political and economic one as much as military, and many innocent border settlements may be at risk. Additionally, high-level agents in both factions seem to be searching for something else, perhaps something that could exacerbate the damage caused by the brewing war. Will Remus, Perfidian and Elaina be able to figure out what it is, before the region pays the price?


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

The Remus Rothwyn Chronicles is a dark fantasy series with magick and fantastical elements, but with a focus on realism and morally grey characters and factions. The world has its own unique mix of tech steampunk and dark mythological elements, all blended into an epic fantasy tale with classically inspired battle scenes.

Get it from one of the links below: 

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/steel-magick-and-faith-tp-grish/1114304487

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275856

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/steel-magick-and-faith/id595743785?mt=11

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Steel-Magick-Faith-Book-The/book-XD5KWgXa6k-7LU43PsAqwA/page1.html

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000275856/Grish-T.-P.-Steel-Magick-and-Faith-Book-1-of-The-Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles/1.html

'There was balance, harsh and violent like the noxious air in a swamp. But balance, nonetheless. Then somewhere in the fickle mists of creation came humanity, clawing and afraid, grasping and ambitious. Enveloped in a dangerous world, these creatures lived as scavengers; afraid of the greater things of the world. They were beset by disease, lack of claws or fangs, and the lack of habitat to call their own. Lefeyhdie had not provided any particular prey or plant for them to eat. These fleshy, naked beings were doomed to die of attrition. Curiously, these beings never stopped Doing, or Thinking. Breeding to strengthen their numbers. Sharpening rocks, shaping wood, gathering leaves and sticks for clothing and shelter. Eventually they had settlements of great number, crude but effective tools of war. Ancient forces began to pay attention to the growing incursion, plaguing them, slaying stragglers at night. But still the humans held on to the edge of the precipice, knuckles white with effort'.

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

The Remus Rothwyn Chronicles is a dark fantasy series with magick and fantastical elements, but with a focus on realism and morally grey characters and factions. The world has its own unique mix of tech steampunk and dark mythological elements, all blended into an epic fantasy tale with classically inspired battle scenes.

Get it from one of the links below: 

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/steel-magick-and-faith-tp-grish/1114304487

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275856

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/steel-magick-and-faith/id595743785?mt=11

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Steel-Magick-Faith-Book-The/book-XD5KWgXa6k-7LU43PsAqwA/page1.html

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/steel-magick-and-faith-book-1-of-the-remus-rothwyn-chronicles/_/R-400000000000000955265

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000275856/Grish-T.-P.-Steel-Magick-and-Faith-Book-1-of-The-Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles/1.html

'There was balance, harsh and violent like the noxious air in a swamp. But balance, nonetheless. Then somewhere in the fickle mists of creation came humanity, clawing and afraid, grasping and ambitious. Enveloped in a dangerous world, these creatures lived as scavengers; afraid of the greater things of the world. They were beset by disease, lack of claws or fangs, and the lack of habitat to call their own. Lefeyhdie had not provided any particular prey or plant for them to eat. These fleshy, naked beings were doomed to die of attrition. Curiously, these beings never stopped Doing, or Thinking. Breeding to strengthen their numbers. Sharpening rocks, shaping wood, gathering leaves and sticks for clothing and shelter. Eventually they had settlements of great number, crude but effective tools of war. Ancient forces began to pay attention to the growing incursion, plaguing them, slaying stragglers at night. But still the humans held on to the edge of the precipice, knuckles white with effort'.

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

The Remus Rothwyn Chronicles is a dark fantasy series with magick and fantastical elements, but with a focus on realism and morally grey characters and factions. The world has its own unique mix of tech steampunk and dark mythological elements, all blended into an epic fantasy tale with classically inspired battle scenes.

Get it from one of the links below:

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/steel-magick-and-faith-tp-grish/1114304487

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275856

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/steel-magick-and-faith/id595743785?mt=11

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Steel-Magick-Faith-Book-The/book-XD5KWgXa6k-7LU43PsAqwA/page1.html

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/steel-magick-and-faith-book-1-of-the-remus-rothwyn-chronicles/_/R-400000000000000955265

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000275856/Grish-T.-P.-Steel-Magick-and-Faith-Book-1-of-The-Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles/1.html

'There was balance, harsh and violent like the noxious air in a swamp. But balance, nonetheless. Then somewhere in the fickle mists of creation came humanity, clawing and afraid, grasping and ambitious. Enveloped in a dangerous world, these creatures lived as scavengers; afraid of the greater things of the world. They were beset by disease, lack of claws or fangs, and the lack of habitat to call their own. Lefeyhdie had not provided any particular prey or plant for them to eat. These fleshy, naked beings were doomed to die of attrition. Curiously, these beings never stopped Doing, or Thinking. Breeding to strengthen their numbers. Sharpening rocks, shaping wood, gathering leaves and sticks for clothing and shelter. Eventually they had settlements of great number, crude but effective tools of war. Ancient forces began to pay attention to the growing incursion, plaguing them, slaying stragglers at night. But still the humans held on to the edge of the precipice, knuckles white with effort'.

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

The Remus Rothwyn Chronicles is a dark fantasy series with magick and fantastical elements, but with a focus on realism and morally grey characters and factions. The world has its own unique mix of tech steampunk and dark mythological elements, all blended into an epic fantasy tale with classically inspired battle scenes.

Get it from one of the links below:

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/steel-magick-and-faith-tp-grish/1114304487

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275856

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/steel-magick-and-faith/id595743785?mt=11

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Steel-Magick-Faith-Book-The/book-XD5KWgXa6k-7LU43PsAqwA/page1.html

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/steel-magick-and-faith-book-1-of-the-remus-rothwyn-chronicles/_/R-400000000000000955265

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000275856/Grish-T.-P.-Steel-Magick-and-Faith-Book-1-of-The-Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles/1.html

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

ANNOUNCEMENT: The Shard of Palrinah will be released on JUNE 1ST, 2013, in three weeks! The dark fantasy is rich in myth and has steampunk elements, and is the sequel to Steel, Magick and Faith.

In order to celebrate the release, I am announcing two promotions!

1) Steel, Magick and Faith can be bought for only 99c at Smashwords from now until June 1st! Just use the coupon number AT85P when you purchase it. Read the original before the sequel arrives! A full novel for less than a dollar! Link is: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275856

2) Sign up to my Mailing List for a chance to win a Paperback version of The Shard of Palrinah, when it comes out! Two runner ups will get a digital copy of one of my books of their choice, gifted to them for free! The Mailing List is here: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish , and I will respect your confidentiality and privacy, only sending mails to inform of new books, or sales. Winners will be chosen randomly.

The Remus Rothwyn Chronicles is a dark fantasy series with magick and fantastical elements, but with a focus on realism and morally grey characters and factions. The world has its own unique mix of tech steampunk and dark mythological elements, all blended into an epic fantasy tale with classically inspired battle scenes.

Get it from one of the links below:

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/steel-magick-and-faith-tp-grish/1114304487

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275856

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/steel-magick-and-faith/id595743785?mt=11

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Steel-Magick-Faith-Book-The/book-XD5KWgXa6k-7LU43PsAqwA/page1.html

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/steel-magick-and-faith-book-1-of-the-remus-rothwyn-chronicles/_/R-400000000000000955265

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000275856/Grish-T.-P.-Steel-Magick-and-Faith-Book-1-of-The-Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles/1.html

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

ANNOUNCEMENT: The Shard of Palrinah will be released on JUNE 1ST, 2013, in three weeks! The dark fantasy is rich in myth and has steampunk elements, and is the sequel to Steel, Magick and Faith.

In order to celebrate the release, I am announcing two promotions!

1) Steel, Magick and Faith can be bought for only 99c at Smashwords from now until June 1st! Just use the coupon number AT85P when you purchase it. Read the original before the sequel arrives! A full novel for less than a dollar! Link is: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275856

2) Sign up to my Mailing List for a chance to win a Paperback version of The Shard of Palrinah, when it comes out! Two runner ups will get a digital copy of one of my books of their choice, gifted to them for free! The Mailing List is here: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish , and I will respect your confidentiality and privacy, only sending mails to inform of new books, or sales. Winners will be chosen randomly.

The Remus Rothwyn Chronicles is a dark fantasy series with magick and fantastical elements, but with a focus on realism and morally grey characters and factions. The world has its own unique mix of tech steampunk and dark mythological elements, all blended into an epic fantasy tale with classically inspired battle scenes.

Get it from one of the links below:

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/steel-magick-and-faith-tp-grish/1114304487

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275856

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/steel-magick-and-faith/id595743785?mt=11

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Steel-Magick-Faith-Book-The/book-XD5KWgXa6k-7LU43PsAqwA/page1.html

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/steel-magick-and-faith-book-1-of-the-remus-rothwyn-chronicles/_/R-400000000000000955265

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000275856/Grish-T.-P.-Steel-Magick-and-Faith-Book-1-of-The-Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles/1.html

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

The Remus Rothwyn Chronicles is a dark fantasy series with magick and fantastical elements, but with a focus on realism and morally grey characters and factions. The world has its own unique mix of tech steampunk and dark mythological elements, all blended into an epic fantasy tale with classically inspired battle scenes.

Get it from one of the links below: 

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/steel-magick-and-faith-tp-grish/1114304487

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275856

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/steel-magick-and-faith/id595743785?mt=11

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Steel-Magick-Faith-Book-The/book-XD5KWgXa6k-7LU43PsAqwA/page1.html

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/steel-magick-and-faith-book-1-of-the-remus-rothwyn-chronicles/_/R-400000000000000955265

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000275856/Grish-T.-P.-Steel-Magick-and-Faith-Book-1-of-The-Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles/1.html

'There was balance, harsh and violent like the noxious air in a swamp. But balance, nonetheless. Then somewhere in the fickle mists of creation came humanity, clawing and afraid, grasping and ambitious. Enveloped in a dangerous world, these creatures lived as scavengers; afraid of the greater things of the world. They were beset by disease, lack of claws or fangs, and the lack of habitat to call their own. Lefeyhdie had not provided any particular prey or plant for them to eat. These fleshy, naked beings were doomed to die of attrition. Curiously, these beings never stopped Doing, or Thinking. Breeding to strengthen their numbers. Sharpening rocks, shaping wood, gathering leaves and sticks for clothing and shelter. Eventually they had settlements of great number, crude but effective tools of war. Ancient forces began to pay attention to the growing incursion, plaguing them, slaying stragglers at night. But still the humans held on to the edge of the precipice, knuckles white with effort'.

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish

*
THE SEQUEL, THE SHARD OF PALRINAH, IS OUT NOW! - http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ*


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

The Remus Rothwyn Chronicles is a dark fantasy series with magick and fantastical elements, but with a focus on realism and morally grey characters and factions. The world has its own unique mix of tech steampunk and dark mythological elements, all blended into an epic fantasy tale with classically inspired battle scenes.

Get it from one of the links below: 

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/steel-magick-and-faith-tp-grish/1114304487

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275856

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/steel-magick-and-faith/id595743785?mt=11

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Steel-Magick-Faith-Book-The/book-QjJ5IuL1h0KBE-5aDOA0VA/page1.html

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/steel-magick-and-faith-book-1-of-the-remus-rothwyn-chronicles/_/R-400000000000000955265

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000275856/Grish-T.-P.-Steel-Magick-and-Faith-Book-1-of-The-Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles/1.html

'There was balance, harsh and violent like the noxious air in a swamp. But balance, nonetheless. Then somewhere in the fickle mists of creation came humanity, clawing and afraid, grasping and ambitious. Enveloped in a dangerous world, these creatures lived as scavengers; afraid of the greater things of the world. They were beset by disease, lack of claws or fangs, and the lack of habitat to call their own. Lefeyhdie had not provided any particular prey or plant for them to eat. These fleshy, naked beings were doomed to die of attrition. Curiously, these beings never stopped Doing, or Thinking. Breeding to strengthen their numbers. Sharpening rocks, shaping wood, gathering leaves and sticks for clothing and shelter. Eventually they had settlements of great number, crude but effective tools of war. Ancient forces began to pay attention to the growing incursion, plaguing them, slaying stragglers at night. But still the humans held on to the edge of the precipice, knuckles white with effort'.

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish

THE SEQUEL, THE SHARD OF PALRINAH, IS OUT NOW! - http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

In the ancient and wild world of Glenryth, Fey creatures and a nascent humanity have come into conflict, the motives of each other mutually unfathomable and alien. Technological cults and Monotheistic religions are worshipped, any suspicion of pagan or Fey magickal taint is reviled. Prophets spread far and wide, offering hope and comfort to the beleaguered masses. Mankind is not totally separate from the energies that suffuse Glenryth, as an unfortunate few are born as Touched.

When local dwarves put a curse upon the town of High Peaks, Remus, the aloof and irritable woodcutter and sage, must try and ebb the tide of xenophobic anger that could engulf himself and any other folk that are labelled as outcasts. But when a caravan of technocrat pilgrims fails to arrive, and the body of a local child is found in the woodlands, Remus, along with the capricious Touched Elaina, must try to understand the nature of morality in a world cloaked in suspicion and fear, and, ultimately, to prevent a brewing war that could send the region spiraling into chaos and destruction.

This dark fantasy novel is available for 2.99

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/steel-magick-and-faith-tp-grish/1114304487

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275856

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/steel-magick-and-faith/id595743785?mt=11

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Steel-Magick-Faith-Book-The/book-QjJ5IuL1h0KBE-5aDOA0VA/page1.html

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/steel-magick-and-faith-book-1-of-the-remus-rothwyn-chronicles/_/R-400000000000000955265

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000275856/Grish-T.-P.-Steel-Magick-and-Faith-Book-1-of-The-Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles/1.html

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish

THE SEQUEL, THE SHARD OF PALRINAH, IS OUT NOW! - http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

In the ancient and wild world of Glenryth, Fey creatures and a nascent humanity have come into conflict, the motives of each other mutually unfathomable and alien. Technological cults and Monotheistic religions are worshipped, any suspicion of pagan or Fey magickal taint is reviled. Prophets spread far and wide, offering hope and comfort to the beleaguered masses. Mankind is not totally separate from the energies that suffuse Glenryth, as an unfortunate few are born as Touched.

When local dwarves put a curse upon the town of High Peaks, Remus, the aloof and irritable woodcutter and sage, must try and ebb the tide of xenophobic anger that could engulf himself and any other folk that are labelled as outcasts. But when a caravan of technocrat pilgrims fails to arrive, and the body of a local child is found in the woodlands, Remus, along with the capricious Touched Elaina, must try to understand the nature of morality in a world cloaked in suspicion and fear, and, ultimately, to prevent a brewing war that could send the region spiraling into chaos and destruction.

This dark fantasy novel is available for 2.99

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/steel-magick-and-faith-tp-grish/1114304487

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275856

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/steel-magick-and-faith/id595743785?mt=11

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Steel-Magick-Faith-Book-The/book-QjJ5IuL1h0KBE-5aDOA0VA/page1.html

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/steel-magick-and-faith-book-1-of-the-remus-rothwyn-chronicles/_/R-400000000000000955265

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000275856/Grish-T.-P.-Steel-Magick-and-Faith-Book-1-of-The-Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles/1.html

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish

THE SEQUEL, THE SHARD OF PALRINAH, IS OUT NOW! - http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

In the ancient and wild world of Glenryth, Fey creatures and a nascent humanity have come into conflict, the motives of each other mutually unfathomable and alien. Technological cults and Monotheistic religions are worshipped, any suspicion of pagan or Fey magickal taint is reviled. Prophets spread far and wide, offering hope and comfort to the beleaguered masses. Mankind is not totally separate from the energies that suffuse Glenryth, as an unfortunate few are born as Touched.

When local dwarves put a curse upon the town of High Peaks, Remus, the aloof and irritable woodcutter and sage, must try and ebb the tide of xenophobic anger that could engulf himself and any other folk that are labelled as outcasts. But when a caravan of technocrat pilgrims fails to arrive, and the body of a local child is found in the woodlands, Remus, along with the capricious Touched Elaina, must try to understand the nature of morality in a world cloaked in suspicion and fear, and, ultimately, to prevent a brewing war that could send the region spiraling into chaos and destruction.

This dark fantasy novel is available for 2.99

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/steel-magick-and-faith-tp-grish/1114304487

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275856

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/steel-magick-and-faith/id595743785?mt=11

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Steel-Magick-Faith-Book-The/book-QjJ5IuL1h0KBE-5aDOA0VA/page1.html

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/steel-magick-and-faith-book-1-of-the-remus-rothwyn-chronicles/_/R-400000000000000955265

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000275856/Grish-T.-P.-Steel-Magick-and-Faith-Book-1-of-The-Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles/1.html

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish

THE SEQUEL, THE SHARD OF PALRINAH, IS OUT NOW! - http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

In the ancient and wild world of Glenryth, Fey creatures and a nascent humanity have come into conflict, the motives of each other mutually unfathomable and alien. Technological cults and Monotheistic religions are worshipped, any suspicion of pagan or Fey magickal taint is reviled. Prophets spread far and wide, offering hope and comfort to the beleaguered masses. Mankind is not totally separate from the energies that suffuse Glenryth, as an unfortunate few are born as Touched.

When local dwarves put a curse upon the town of High Peaks, Remus, the aloof and irritable woodcutter and sage, must try and ebb the tide of xenophobic anger that could engulf himself and any other folk that are labelled as outcasts. But when a caravan of technocrat pilgrims fails to arrive, and the body of a local child is found in the woodlands, Remus, along with the capricious Touched Elaina, must try to understand the nature of morality in a world cloaked in suspicion and fear, and, ultimately, to prevent a brewing war that could send the region spiraling into chaos and destruction.

This dark fantasy novel is available for 2.99

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/steel-magick-and-faith-tp-grish/1114304487

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275856

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/steel-magick-and-faith/id595743785?mt=11

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Steel-Magick-Faith-Book-The/book-QjJ5IuL1h0KBE-5aDOA0VA/page1.html

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/steel-magick-and-faith-book-1-of-the-remus-rothwyn-chronicles/_/R-400000000000000955265

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000275856/Grish-T.-P.-Steel-Magick-and-Faith-Book-1-of-The-Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles/1.html

My Remus Rothwyn Chronicles books are enrolled in the Smashwords July Summer/Winter Sale!

Steel, Magick and Faith- https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275856

is available for $1.50! That is 50% off the retail price of the novels! This is a great way to get into the series.

My short stories are only 99c as always, but are not part of the promotion.

Please check the books out!

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish

THE SEQUEL, THE SHARD OF PALRINAH, IS OUT NOW! - http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

In the ancient and wild world of Glenryth, Fey creatures and a nascent humanity have come into conflict, the motives of each other mutually unfathomable and alien. Technological cults and Monotheistic religions are worshipped, any suspicion of pagan or Fey magickal taint is reviled. Prophets spread far and wide, offering hope and comfort to the beleaguered masses. Mankind is not totally separate from the energies that suffuse Glenryth, as an unfortunate few are born as Touched.

When local dwarves put a curse upon the town of High Peaks, Remus, the aloof and irritable woodcutter and sage, must try and ebb the tide of xenophobic anger that could engulf himself and any other folk that are labelled as outcasts. But when a caravan of technocrat pilgrims fails to arrive, and the body of a local child is found in the woodlands, Remus, along with the capricious Touched Elaina, must try to understand the nature of morality in a world cloaked in suspicion and fear, and, ultimately, to prevent a brewing war that could send the region spiraling into chaos and destruction.

This dark fantasy novel is available for 2.99

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/steel-magick-and-faith-tp-grish/1114304487

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275856

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/steel-magick-and-faith/id595743785?mt=11

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Steel-Magick-Faith-Book-The/book-QjJ5IuL1h0KBE-5aDOA0VA/page1.html

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/steel-magick-and-faith-book-1-of-the-remus-rothwyn-chronicles/_/R-400000000000000955265

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000275856/Grish-T.-P.-Steel-Magick-and-Faith-Book-1-of-The-Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles/1.html

My Remus Rothwyn Chronicles books are enrolled in the Smashwords July Summer/Winter Sale!

Steel, Magick and Faith- https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275856

is available for $1.50! That is 50% off the retail price of the novels! This is a great way to get into the series.

My short stories are only 99c as always, but are not part of the promotion.

Please check the books out!

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish

THE SEQUEL, THE SHARD OF PALRINAH, IS OUT NOW! - http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

In the ancient and wild world of Glenryth, Fey creatures and a nascent humanity have come into conflict, the motives of each other mutually unfathomable and alien. Technological cults and Monotheistic religions are worshipped, any suspicion of pagan or Fey magickal taint is reviled. Prophets spread far and wide, offering hope and comfort to the beleaguered masses. Mankind is not totally separate from the energies that suffuse Glenryth, as an unfortunate few are born as Touched.

When local dwarves put a curse upon the town of High Peaks, Remus, the aloof and irritable woodcutter and sage, must try and ebb the tide of xenophobic anger that could engulf himself and any other folk that are labelled as outcasts. But when a caravan of technocrat pilgrims fails to arrive, and the body of a local child is found in the woodlands, Remus, along with the capricious Touched Elaina, must try to understand the nature of morality in a world cloaked in suspicion and fear, and, ultimately, to prevent a brewing war that could send the region spiraling into chaos and destruction.

This dark fantasy novel is available for 2.99

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/steel-magick-and-faith-tp-grish/1114304487

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275856

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/steel-magick-and-faith/id595743785?mt=11

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Steel-Magick-Faith-Book-The/book-QjJ5IuL1h0KBE-5aDOA0VA/page1.html

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/steel-magick-and-faith-book-1-of-the-remus-rothwyn-chronicles/_/R-400000000000000955265

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000275856/Grish-T.-P.-Steel-Magick-and-Faith-Book-1-of-The-Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles/1.html

My Remus Rothwyn Chronicles books are enrolled in the Smashwords July Summer/Winter Sale!

Steel, Magick and Faith- https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275856

is available for $1.50! That is 50% off the retail price of the novels! This is a great way to get into the series.

My short stories are only 99c as always, but are not part of the promotion.

Please check the books out!

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish

THE SEQUEL, THE SHARD OF PALRINAH, IS OUT NOW! - http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

_ 'There was balance, harsh and violent like the noxious air in a swamp. But balance, nonetheless. Then somewhere in the fickle mists of creation came humanity, clawing and afraid, grasping and ambitious. Enveloped in a dangerous world, these creatures lived as scavengers; afraid of the greater things of the world. They were beset by disease, lack of claws or fangs, and the lack of habitat to call their own. Lefeyhdie had not provided any particular prey or plant for them to eat. These fleshy, naked beings were doomed to die of attrition. Curiously, these beings never stopped Doing, or Thinking. Breeding to strengthen their numbers. Sharpening rocks, shaping wood, gathering leaves and sticks for clothing and shelter. Eventually they had settlements of great number, crude but effective tools of war. Ancient forces began to pay attention to the growing incursion, plaguing them, slaying stragglers at night. But still the humans held on to the edge of the precipice, knuckles white with effort'._


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

In the ancient and wild world of Glenryth, Fey creatures and a nascent humanity have come into conflict, the motives of each other mutually unfathomable and alien. Technological cults and Monotheistic religions are worshipped, any suspicion of pagan or Fey magickal taint is reviled. Prophets spread far and wide, offering hope and comfort to the beleaguered masses. Mankind is not totally separate from the energies that suffuse Glenryth, as an unfortunate few are born as Touched.

When local dwarves put a curse upon the town of High Peaks, Remus, the aloof and irritable woodcutter and sage, must try and ebb the tide of xenophobic anger that could engulf himself and any other folk that are labelled as outcasts. But when a caravan of technocrat pilgrims fails to arrive, and the body of a local child is found in the woodlands, Remus, along with the capricious Touched Elaina, must try to understand the nature of morality in a world cloaked in suspicion and fear, and, ultimately, to prevent a brewing war that could send the region spiraling into chaos and destruction.

This dark fantasy novel is available for 2.99

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/steel-magick-and-faith-tp-grish/1114304487

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275856

iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/book/steel-magick-and-faith/id595743785?mt=11

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Steel-Magick-Faith-Book-The/book-QjJ5IuL1h0KBE-5aDOA0VA/page1.html

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/steel-magick-and-faith-book-1-of-the-remus-rothwyn-chronicles/_/R-400000000000000955265

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000275856/Grish-T.-P.-Steel-Magick-and-Faith-Book-1-of-The-Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles/1.html

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish

THE SEQUEL, THE SHARD OF PALRINAH, IS OUT NOW! - http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

In the ancient and wild world of Glenryth, Fey creatures and a nascent humanity have come into conflict, the motives of each other mutually unfathomable and alien. Technological cults and Monotheistic religions are worshipped, any suspicion of pagan or Fey magickal taint is reviled. Prophets spread far and wide, offering hope and comfort to the beleaguered masses. Mankind is not totally separate from the energies that suffuse Glenryth, as an unfortunate few are born as Touched.

When local dwarves put a curse upon the town of High Peaks, Remus, the aloof and irritable woodcutter and sage, must try and ebb the tide of xenophobic anger that could engulf himself and any other folk that are labelled as outcasts. But when a caravan of technocrat pilgrims fails to arrive, and the body of a local child is found in the woodlands, Remus, along with the capricious Touched Elaina, must try to understand the nature of morality in a world cloaked in suspicion and fear, and, ultimately, to prevent a brewing war that could send the region spiraling into chaos and destruction.

This dark fantasy novel is available for 2.99

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Pls check out my mailing list: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

In the ancient and wild world of Glenryth, Fey creatures and a nascent humanity have come into conflict, the motives of each other mutually unfathomable and alien. Technological cults and Monotheistic religions are worshipped, any suspicion of pagan or Fey magickal taint is reviled. Prophets spread far and wide, offering hope and comfort to the beleaguered masses. Mankind is not totally separate from the energies that suffuse Glenryth, as an unfortunate few are born as Touched.

When local dwarves put a curse upon the town of High Peaks, Remus, the aloof and irritable woodcutter and sage, must try and ebb the tide of xenophobic anger that could engulf himself and any other folk that are labelled as outcasts. But when a caravan of technocrat pilgrims fails to arrive, and the body of a local child is found in the woodlands, Remus, along with the capricious Touched Elaina, must try to understand the nature of morality in a world cloaked in suspicion and fear, and, ultimately, to prevent a brewing war that could send the region spiraling into chaos and destruction.

This dark fantasy novel is available for 2.99

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Pls check out my mailing list: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

In the ancient and wild world of Glenryth, Fey creatures and a nascent humanity have come into conflict, the motives of each other mutually unfathomable and alien. Technological cults and Monotheistic religions are worshipped, any suspicion of pagan or Fey magickal taint is reviled. Prophets spread far and wide, offering hope and comfort to the beleaguered masses. Mankind is not totally separate from the energies that suffuse Glenryth, as an unfortunate few are born as Touched.

When local dwarves put a curse upon the town of High Peaks, Remus, the aloof and irritable woodcutter and sage, must try and ebb the tide of xenophobic anger that could engulf himself and any other folk that are labelled as outcasts. But when a caravan of technocrat pilgrims fails to arrive, and the body of a local child is found in the woodlands, Remus, along with the capricious Touched Elaina, must try to understand the nature of morality in a world cloaked in suspicion and fear, and, ultimately, to prevent a brewing war that could send the region spiraling into chaos and destruction.

This dark fantasy novel is available for 2.99

http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Pls check out my mailing list: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish

The sequel, The Shard of Palrinah, is on giveaway at LibraryThing, here:

http://www.librarything.com/er_list.php?program=giveaway&sort=startdate

Just scroll down.


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Steel, Magick and Faith is a dark fantasy with a philosophical bent, combining adventure and majesty with serious themes and moral complexity.

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Steel, Magick and Faith is a dark fantasy with a philosophical bent, combining adventure and majesty with serious themes and moral complexity. Join Remus, Elaina and Perfidian in their adventure in a world full of Fae, dark magic, and Ancient mysteries!

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Steel, Magick and Faith is a dark fantasy with a philosophical bent, combining adventure and majesty with serious themes and moral complexity. Join Remus, Elaina and Perfidian in their adventure in a world full of Fae, dark magic, and Ancient mysteries!

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Steel, Magick and Faith is a dark fantasy with a philosophical bent, combining adventure and majesty with serious themes and moral complexity. Join Remus, Elaina and Perfidian in their adventure in a world full of Fae, dark magic, and Ancient mysteries!

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Steel, Magick and Faith is a dark fantasy with a philosophical bent, combining adventure and majesty with serious themes and moral complexity. Join Remus, Elaina and Perfidian in their adventure in a world full of Fae, dark magic, and Ancient mysteries!

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Steel, Magick and Faith is a dark fantasy with a philosophical bent, combining adventure and majesty with serious themes and moral complexity. Join Remus, Elaina and Perfidian in their adventure in a world full of Fae, dark magic, and Ancient mysteries!

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Ok, both Remus Rothwyn books (Steel, Magick and Faith and The Shard of Palrinah) are available in one boxed set for $1.29 as an ebook, and through paperback for $18.

Each individual book has been reduced to 99c.

http://amazon.com/author/tpgrish

http://www.amazon.com/Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles-Box-Set-ebook/dp/B00IUQI652


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Ok, both Remus Rothwyn books (Steel, Magick and Faith and The Shard of Palrinah) are available in one boxed set for $1.29 as an ebook, and through paperback for $18.

Each individual book has been reduced to 99c.

http://amazon.com/author/tpgrish

http://www.amazon.com/Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles-Box-Set-ebook/dp/B00IUQI652

https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/gritani

Sign up to the mailing list, if you wish: 
https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

'There was balance, harsh and violent like the noxious air in a swamp. But balance, nonetheless. Then somewhere in the fickle mists of creation came humanity, clawing and afraid, grasping and ambitious. Enveloped in a dangerous world, these creatures lived as scavengers; afraid of the greater things of the world. They were beset by disease, lack of claws or fangs, and the lack of habitat to call their own. Lefeyhdie had not provided any particular prey or plant for them to eat. These fleshy, naked beings were doomed to die of attrition. Curiously, these beings never stopped Doing, or Thinking. Breeding to strengthen their numbers. Sharpening rocks, shaping wood, gathering leaves and sticks for clothing and shelter. Eventually they had settlements of great number, crude but effective tools of war. Ancient forces began to pay attention to the growing incursion, plaguing them, slaying stragglers at night. But still the humans held on to the edge of the precipice, knuckles white with effort'.

From Steel, Magick and Faith


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Ok, both Remus Rothwyn books (Steel, Magick and Faith and The Shard of Palrinah) are available in one boxed set for $1.29 as an ebook, and through paperback for $18.

Each individual book has been reduced to 99c.

http://amazon.com/author/tpgrish

http://www.amazon.com/Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles-Box-Set-ebook/dp/B00IUQI652

https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/gritani

Sign up to the mailing list, if you wish:
https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

The Remus Rothwyn Chronicles Box Set, Book 1 and 2, will be FREE from April 9 to April 11, please tell your friends.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IUQI652


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello all,

Steel, Magick and Faith is permanently free, that's right, my first dark fantasy novel is free to read.

If you enjoy it, the second book, The Shard of Palrinah is available, or you can buy the box set of two (for the same price). I would appreciate if you could tell your friends about it, if dark fantasy is their kind of thing.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007P0UI3M

http://www.amazon.com/T.P.-Grish/e/B007P5VGPG

Facebook Page: facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

For information about other books from T.P. Grish, or free previews, check out the official Author Page at: booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello all,

Steel, Magick and Faith is permanently free, that's right, my first dark fantasy novel is free to read.

If you enjoy it, the second book, The Shard of Palrinah is available, or you can buy the box set of two (for the same price). I would appreciate if you could tell your friends about it, if dark fantasy is their kind of thing.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007P0UI3M

http://www.amazon.com/T.P.-Grish/e/B007P5VGPG

Facebook Page: facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

For information about other books from T.P. Grish, or free previews, check out the official Author Page at: booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello all,

Steel, Magick and Faith is permanently free, that's right, my first dark fantasy novel is free to read.

If you enjoy it, the second book, The Shard of Palrinah is available, or you can buy the box set of two (for the same price). I would appreciate if you could tell your friends about it, if dark fantasy is their kind of thing.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007P0UI3M

http://www.amazon.com/T.P.-Grish/e/B007P5VGPG

Facebook Page: facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

For information about other books from T.P. Grish, or free previews, check out the official Author Page at: booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello all. I need some help. In the next book, Though Darkness Comes, the characters go to Norlathaa, Perfidian's homeland. I have written a local bard song of Norlathaa, to flesh out the region. The song is a fictional song, meant to be sung in the Inns for entertainment. Below is the song, help me correct the rhythm. If you have suggestions to change it, I am all ears.

''It was a Norlathaan afternoon in the blessed old village,
And lovely young Florentine did return from her daily toil,
But before she reached hearth she was espied by a Fey villain,
Its name was Rotting, and its foul blood did boil,
For a grudge it held against the young race of Man,
And stealing Florentine was its nefarious plan.
A fellow did rush to free her, the wicked Sheriff Robert,
To trade her for jewels, and force Florentine into marriage.
A shepherd named Willin happened upon their meeting,
Bearing witness to the wicked plans of Sheriff and Fey,
Brave Willin hatched a plan of his own devising,
To rescue maiden Florentine, he would find a way.
That night, Sheriff Robert waited outside the lair of Fey,
Holding a bag of jewels, for Florentine to trade,
Vile Rotting emerged, and counted the spoils and pay,
While Willin snuck into the lair, venturing inside,
Espying poor Florentine, most unseemly betied,
And with his shearing scissors, her bonds he did break,
They ran for town, leaving danger in their wake.
Having counted the jewels, Rotting led the Sheriff to his lair,
Only to find Lovely Florentine had been purloined,
'Traitor! Vagabond!' Yelled the Sheriff, drawing his sword,
'Tricked me you have, out of my gem and my coin!'
'Thief! Trickster! Most Wicked of Men!' Yelled the Fey,
'Your footmen have stolen my prize, besmirching my honour,
So you may slay me, and take back your treasure!'
Man and Fey fought with blade and claw,
Piercing and slashing, and ending each other,
While clever Willin brought Florentine home as hero and saviour.
Willin proposed marriage, and the young maiden simply said,
'Who knows what the future may bring, but you will always have my favour!'


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

'Perfidian felt dizzy, his throat tightening. It was a little too quick, too easy to get there, considering the gravity of the soon to be encounter. It had been more than three years since...

Since he said goodbye to a weeping mother, whose kindly face had been the predominant memory of his childhood years. Since he had hugged his younger sister and brother, who had stared, young minds not comprehending the change occurring to the family.
Since he had left a scowling father, disappointment unspoken but plain on his face; a father who had given Perfidian his old Army chain shirt and what coin he could spare, and told him to be on his way'.

Though Darkness Comes


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Glenryth is a world of ancient rules, and savage spirits slumbering in seclusion. From the jungles of the North, to the rocky plains of Corsen, there is a heavy stillness. A quiet violence. For hidden in nooks, watching within veritable evergreens; lie spirits, beasts, forces elemental, vicious, hideous, beautiful. There was balance, harsh and violent like the noxious air in a swamp. But balance, nonetheless. Then somewhere in the fickle mists of creation came humanity, clawing and afraid, grasping and ambitious. Enveloped in a dangerous world, these creatures lived as scavengers; afraid of the greater things of the world.

Over time, the humans increased in Knowledge and number, and now Glenryth is scattered with many small human settlements, with a few cities of culture. Towns and villages are surrounded by the wild. Villagers cower in fear and awe of the supernatural. Horrible stories are told about encounters with these devils and demons, but they are at the back of the common consciousness. For already roads, travelers, settlers and missionaries trek across the wild. Technological cults and Monotheistic religions are worshipped, any suspicion of pagan or Fey magickal taint is reviled. Materials from the outside world are to be altered to suit Man, removing the taint of the wild. Prophets spread far and wide, offering hope and comfort to the beleaguered masses. Mankind is not totally separate from the energies that suffuse Glenryth, as an unfortunate few are born as Touched. The more fortunate of the Touched will never discover that they are so.

So begins the story of Remus the woodcutter and sage, Elaina the capricious Touched, and the many other characters, good and bad, that inhabit this tale.

http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Faith-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Steel-Magick-Faith-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Glenryth is a world of ancient rules, and savage spirits slumbering in seclusion. From the jungles of the North, to the rocky plains of Corsen, there is a heavy stillness. A quiet violence. For hidden in nooks, watching within veritable evergreens; lie spirits, beasts, forces elemental, vicious, hideous, beautiful. There was balance, harsh and violent like the noxious air in a swamp. But balance, nonetheless. Then somewhere in the fickle mists of creation came humanity, clawing and afraid, grasping and ambitious. Enveloped in a dangerous world, these creatures lived as scavengers; afraid of the greater things of the world.

Over time, the humans increased in Knowledge and number, and now Glenryth is scattered with many small human settlements, with a few cities of culture. Towns and villages are surrounded by the wild. Villagers cower in fear and awe of the supernatural. Horrible stories are told about encounters with these devils and demons, but they are at the back of the common consciousness. For already roads, travelers, settlers and missionaries trek across the wild. Technological cults and Monotheistic religions are worshipped, any suspicion of pagan or Fey magickal taint is reviled. Materials from the outside world are to be altered to suit Man, removing the taint of the wild. Prophets spread far and wide, offering hope and comfort to the beleaguered masses. Mankind is not totally separate from the energies that suffuse Glenryth, as an unfortunate few are born as Touched. The more fortunate of the Touched will never discover that they are so.

So begins the story of Remus the woodcutter and sage, Elaina the capricious Touched, and the many other characters, good and bad, that inhabit this tale.

http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Faith-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Steel-Magick-Faith-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Then Remus looked at Elaina, his brown eyes locking with her bright blue eyes. They both started to speak, but struggled for what they might say. The two of them had been friends since childhood, although there had always been a clash of personalities, of approaches, and arguments and admonishments had forever been part of their relationship.

‘You know, where I come from, farmers and peasants have to eke out a hardscrabble existence, day in and day out’, said Perfidian unexpectedly. Remus and Elaina looked at him as he went on. ‘There wasn’t the luxury of helping a neighbour, or sharing with a neighbour, when a man had to struggle to feed his own. When I left my house and my father, mother, and siblings; my father was not worried for my safety. As I told him I wanted to go out and experience the world outside of my hometown, he simply gave me his old suit of chain from his army days, what coin he could spare, and told me to be on my way. I cannot blame him, and am grateful for what he gave. But, one thing that I have discovered to be exceedingly rare in this world is true friendship; true willingness to sacrifice to keep a loved one safe. Both of you have that’.

Perfidian sat silent for a few moments, sipping his tea and letting his words sink in. ‘You two are too stubborn to admit it, or appreciate it, but you have that most rare of things’. Although he criticized them both, he predominantly glanced in Remus’ direction when he used the word ‘stubborn’. ‘I have had an experience travelling with you two, that I will never forget. This was my first foray out into the wider world, my first adventure as an amateur bard. I couldn’t have asked for a better group to travel in; as where else could I find two individuals who were dedicated enough to risk all to stop a war!’

-Steel, Magick and Faith


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Then Remus looked at Elaina, his brown eyes locking with her bright blue eyes. They both started to speak, but struggled for what they might say. The two of them had been friends since childhood, although there had always been a clash of personalities, of approaches, and arguments and admonishments had forever been part of their relationship.

'You know, where I come from, farmers and peasants have to eke out a hardscrabble existence, day in and day out', said Perfidian unexpectedly. Remus and Elaina looked at him as he went on. 'There wasn't the luxury of helping a neighbour, or sharing with a neighbour, when a man had to struggle to feed his own. When I left my house and my father, mother, and siblings; my father was not worried for my safety. As I told him I wanted to go out and experience the world outside of my hometown, he simply gave me his old suit of chain from his army days, what coin he could spare, and told me to be on my way. I cannot blame him, and am grateful for what he gave. But, one thing that I have discovered to be exceedingly rare in this world is true friendship; true willingness to sacrifice to keep a loved one safe. Both of you have that'.

Perfidian sat silent for a few moments, sipping his tea and letting his words sink in. 'You two are too stubborn to admit it, or appreciate it, but you have that most rare of things'. Although he criticized them both, he predominantly glanced in Remus' direction when he used the word 'stubborn'. 'I have had an experience travelling with you two, that I will never forget. This was my first foray out into the wider world, my first adventure as an amateur bard. I couldn't have asked for a better group to travel in; as where else could I find two individuals who were dedicated enough to risk all to stop a war!'

-Steel, Magick and Faith


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

In the ancient and wild world of Glenryth, Fey creatures and a nascent humanity have come into conflict, the motives of each other mutually unfathomable and alien. Technological cults and Monotheistic religions are worshipped, any suspicion of pagan or Fey magickal taint is reviled. Prophets spread far and wide, offering hope and comfort to the beleaguered masses. Mankind is not totally separate from the energies that suffuse Glenryth, as an unfortunate few are born as Touched.

When local dwarves put a curse upon the town of High Peaks, Remus, the aloof and irritable woodcutter and sage, must try and ebb the tide of xenophobic anger that could engulf himself and any other folk that are labelled as outcasts. But when a caravan of technocrat pilgrims fails to arrive, and the body of a local child is found in the woodlands, Remus, along with the capricious Touched Elaina, must try to understand the nature of morality in a world cloaked in suspicion and fear, and, ultimately, to prevent a brewing war that could send the region spiraling into chaos and destruction.

The Remus Rothwyn Chronicles is a dark, epic fantasy series with mythological elements and a nuanced world with complex perspectives.

http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Faith-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-Series-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

In the ancient and wild world of Glenryth, Fey creatures and a nascent humanity have come into conflict, the motives of each other mutually unfathomable and alien. Technological cults and Monotheistic religions are worshipped, any suspicion of pagan or Fey magickal taint is reviled. Prophets spread far and wide, offering hope and comfort to the beleaguered masses. Mankind is not totally separate from the energies that suffuse Glenryth, as an unfortunate few are born as Touched.

When local dwarves put a curse upon the town of High Peaks, Remus, the aloof and irritable woodcutter and sage, must try and ebb the tide of xenophobic anger that could engulf himself and any other folk that are labelled as outcasts. But when a caravan of technocrat pilgrims fails to arrive, and the body of a local child is found in the woodlands, Remus, along with the capricious Touched Elaina, must try to understand the nature of morality in a world cloaked in suspicion and fear, and, ultimately, to prevent a brewing war that could send the region spiraling into chaos and destruction.

The Remus Rothwyn Chronicles is a dark, epic fantasy series with mythological elements and a nuanced world with complex perspectives.

http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Faith-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-Series-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Then Remus looked at Elaina, his brown eyes locking with her bright blue eyes. They both started to speak, but struggled for what they might say. The two of them had been friends since childhood, although there had always been a clash of personalities, of approaches, and arguments and admonishments had forever been part of their relationship.

'You know, where I come from, farmers and peasants have to eke out a hardscrabble existence, day in and day out', said Perfidian unexpectedly. Remus and Elaina looked at him as he went on. 'There wasn't the luxury of helping a neighbour, or sharing with a neighbour, when a man had to struggle to feed his own. When I left my house and my father, mother, and siblings; my father was not worried for my safety. As I told him I wanted to go out and experience the world outside of my hometown, he simply gave me his old suit of chain from his army days, what coin he could spare, and told me to be on my way. I cannot blame him, and am grateful for what he gave. But, one thing that I have discovered to be exceedingly rare in this world is true friendship; true willingness to sacrifice to keep a loved one safe. Both of you have that'.

Perfidian sat silent for a few moments, sipping his tea and letting his words sink in. 'You two are too stubborn to admit it, or appreciate it, but you have that most rare of things'. Although he criticized them both, he predominantly glanced in Remus' direction when he used the word 'stubborn'. 'I have had an experience travelling with you two, that I will never forget. This was my first foray out into the wider world, my first adventure as an amateur bard. I couldn't have asked for a better group to travel in; as where else could I find two individuals who were dedicated enough to risk all to stop a war!'

-Steel, Magick and Faith

http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Faith-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-Series-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Then Remus looked at Elaina, his brown eyes locking with her bright blue eyes. They both started to speak, but struggled for what they might say. The two of them had been friends since childhood, although there had always been a clash of personalities, of approaches, and arguments and admonishments had forever been part of their relationship.

'You know, where I come from, farmers and peasants have to eke out a hardscrabble existence, day in and day out', said Perfidian unexpectedly. Remus and Elaina looked at him as he went on. 'There wasn't the luxury of helping a neighbour, or sharing with a neighbour, when a man had to struggle to feed his own. When I left my house and my father, mother, and siblings; my father was not worried for my safety. As I told him I wanted to go out and experience the world outside of my hometown, he simply gave me his old suit of chain from his army days, what coin he could spare, and told me to be on my way. I cannot blame him, and am grateful for what he gave. But, one thing that I have discovered to be exceedingly rare in this world is true friendship; true willingness to sacrifice to keep a loved one safe. Both of you have that'.

Perfidian sat silent for a few moments, sipping his tea and letting his words sink in. 'You two are too stubborn to admit it, or appreciate it, but you have that most rare of things'. Although he criticized them both, he predominantly glanced in Remus' direction when he used the word 'stubborn'. 'I have had an experience travelling with you two, that I will never forget. This was my first foray out into the wider world, my first adventure as an amateur bard. I couldn't have asked for a better group to travel in; as where else could I find two individuals who were dedicated enough to risk all to stop a war!'

-Steel, Magick and Faith

http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Faith-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-Series-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

In the ancient and wild world of Glenryth, Fey creatures and a nascent humanity have come into conflict, the motives of each other mutually unfathomable and alien. Technological cults and Monotheistic religions are worshipped, any suspicion of pagan or Fey magickal taint is reviled. Prophets spread far and wide, offering hope and comfort to the beleaguered masses. Mankind is not totally separate from the energies that suffuse Glenryth, as an unfortunate few are born as Touched.

When local dwarves put a curse upon the town of High Peaks, Remus, the aloof and irritable woodcutter and sage, must try and ebb the tide of xenophobic anger that could engulf himself and any other folk that are labelled as outcasts. But when a caravan of technocrat pilgrims fails to arrive, and the body of a local child is found in the woodlands, Remus, along with the capricious Touched Elaina, must try to understand the nature of morality in a world cloaked in suspicion and fear, and, ultimately, to prevent a brewing war that could send the region spiraling into chaos and destruction.

The Remus Rothwyn Chronicles is a dark, epic fantasy series with mythological elements and a nuanced world with complex perspectives.

http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Faith-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-Series-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

In the ancient and wild world of Glenryth, Fey creatures and a nascent humanity have come into conflict, the motives of each other mutually unfathomable and alien. Technological cults and Monotheistic religions are worshipped, any suspicion of pagan or Fey magickal taint is reviled. Prophets spread far and wide, offering hope and comfort to the beleaguered masses. Mankind is not totally separate from the energies that suffuse Glenryth, as an unfortunate few are born as Touched.

When local dwarves put a curse upon the town of High Peaks, Remus, the aloof and irritable woodcutter and sage, must try and ebb the tide of xenophobic anger that could engulf himself and any other folk that are labelled as outcasts. But when a caravan of technocrat pilgrims fails to arrive, and the body of a local child is found in the woodlands, Remus, along with the capricious Touched Elaina, must try to understand the nature of morality in a world cloaked in suspicion and fear, and, ultimately, to prevent a brewing war that could send the region spiraling into chaos and destruction.

The Remus Rothwyn Chronicles is a dark, epic fantasy series with mythological elements and a nuanced world with complex perspectives.

http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Faith-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-Series-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

In the ancient and wild world of Glenryth, Fey creatures and a nascent humanity have come into conflict, the motives of each other mutually unfathomable and alien. Technological cults and Monotheistic religions are worshipped, any suspicion of pagan or Fey magickal taint is reviled. Prophets spread far and wide, offering hope and comfort to the beleaguered masses. Mankind is not totally separate from the energies that suffuse Glenryth, as an unfortunate few are born as Touched.

When local dwarves put a curse upon the town of High Peaks, Remus, the aloof and irritable woodcutter and sage, must try and ebb the tide of xenophobic anger that could engulf himself and any other folk that are labelled as outcasts. But when a caravan of technocrat pilgrims fails to arrive, and the body of a local child is found in the woodlands, Remus, along with the capricious Touched Elaina, must try to understand the nature of morality in a world cloaked in suspicion and fear, and, ultimately, to prevent a brewing war that could send the region spiraling into chaos and destruction.

The Remus Rothwyn Chronicles is a dark, epic fantasy series with mythological elements and a nuanced world with complex perspectives.

http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Faith-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-Series-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

In the ancient and wild world of Glenryth, Fey creatures and a nascent humanity have come into conflict, the motives of each other mutually unfathomable and alien. Technological cults and Monotheistic religions are worshipped, any suspicion of pagan or Fey magickal taint is reviled. Prophets spread far and wide, offering hope and comfort to the beleaguered masses. Mankind is not totally separate from the energies that suffuse Glenryth, as an unfortunate few are born as Touched.

When local dwarves put a curse upon the town of High Peaks, Remus, the aloof and irritable woodcutter and sage, must try and ebb the tide of xenophobic anger that could engulf himself and any other folk that are labelled as outcasts. But when a caravan of technocrat pilgrims fails to arrive, and the body of a local child is found in the woodlands, Remus, along with the capricious Touched Elaina, must try to understand the nature of morality in a world cloaked in suspicion and fear, and, ultimately, to prevent a brewing war that could send the region spiraling into chaos and destruction.

The Remus Rothwyn Chronicles is a dark, epic fantasy series with mythological elements and a nuanced world with complex perspectives.

http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Faith-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-Series-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

In the new year, why not try Steel, Magick and Faith, and see if you might like the 2nd and 3rd?

Links:
http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/
http://amazon.com/author/tpgrish
http://www.amazon.co.uk/T.P.-Grish/e/B007P5VGPG

Mailing List:
https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

In the ancient and wild world of Glenryth, Fey creatures and a nascent humanity have come into conflict, the motives of each other mutually unfathomable and alien. Technological cults and Monotheistic religions are worshipped, any suspicion of pagan or Fey magickal taint is reviled. Prophets spread far and wide, offering hope and comfort to the beleaguered masses. Mankind is not totally separate from the energies that suffuse Glenryth, as an unfortunate few are born as Touched.

When local dwarves put a curse upon the town of High Peaks, Remus, the aloof and irritable woodcutter and sage, must try and ebb the tide of xenophobic anger that could engulf himself and any other folk that are labelled as outcasts. But when a caravan of technocrat pilgrims fails to arrive, and the body of a local child is found in the woodlands, Remus, along with the capricious Touched Elaina, must try to understand the nature of morality in a world cloaked in suspicion and fear, and, ultimately, to prevent a brewing war that could send the region spiraling into chaos and destruction.

The Remus Rothwyn Chronicles is a dark, epic fantasy series with mythological elements and a nuanced world with complex perspectives.

http://www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Faith-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-Series-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

In the new year, why not try Steel, Magick and Faith, and see if you might like the 2nd and 3rd?

Links:
http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/
http://amazon.com/author/tpgrish
http://www.amazon.co.uk/T.P.-Grish/e/B007P5VGPG

Mailing List:
https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------

